

What do you think is the best free online tool for entrepreneurs? - erict19

I just got back from participating in my first Startup Weekend event (honored to be asked to join as a coach) and was wondering what this seasoned entrepreneur community would recommend in terms of project management tools, landing pages, bug tracking, etc.
======
richsin
Here are a few that are either all out free, or free up to a certain usage.

1\. Onetab (Quick save all tabs, nice chronological grouping)

2\. Google Docs (Powerful enough for most businesses)

3\. Freshbooks (Free up to 3 clients - worth the upgrade after)

4\. Mailchimp (Free up to 12,000 emails and 2,000 subscribers, and worth
paying for after also)

5\. Insightly (CRM free up to 3 users, 2,500 contacts. Which is a great start)

6\. Inspectlet (Like Crazyegg, except they have a free option)

7\. Asana (Great PM/Task with a generous free product)

8\. Evernote/Skitch (MUST HAVE!. Every entrepreneur needs a way to compile
their thoughts and research. I find this so important to even finding more
about myself as I look back at the things I saved)

9\. Trello (PM for creatives.)

Then you have of course, Skype and Google Analytics which require no
explanation.

~~~
erict19
Awesome, thanks for the rundown richsin!

------
actionbrandon
i like asana alot

